# Can someone help identify this Burl?



## lostwoodworker (Jul 28, 2017)

I acquired this from a local mill that used to make high burl veneers. This was in a pile rotting outside. When I say rotting it wasn't really rotting but had been obviously forgotten about. All the slabs were warped really bad in areas but I took the risk and bought it. I've worked with Maple, cherry, walnut and many local burls and none of this musky smell. None of this wood is spalting either so I know it's not maple Burl. Some on Facebook say it's Nargusta Burl. What's your thoughts?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 29, 2017)

It looks like Buckeye Burl. The musky smell lines up with buckeye as well. It is very light in weight compared to other woods ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 29, 2017)

I can see the Buckeye angle, but my first thought was walnut burl. I wonder if the musty smell is related to fungus just from being neglected outside in the elements?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 29, 2017)

I moved this here....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sure looks like walnut. If it's naragusta it will be rock hard. Some more info might really help ya on the id of this.


----------



## lostwoodworker (Jul 29, 2017)

It's definitely not walnut. Doesn't even remotely smell like it.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 29, 2017)

The Burl grain does look more like walnut.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lostwoodworker (Aug 1, 2017)

Just had it confirmed as Nargusta.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Aug 2, 2017)

Looks like wood!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

